# What wash mitt is flavour of the month?



## Trollop (Jul 12, 2014)

Use to visit DW frequently back in 2007 so I've out of the game for a while.

Since then I've gone through numerous expensive mitts like Dodo Supernatural etc. but I've never been entirely happy with any of them. 

They all seem to fall to bits within a relatively short amount of time, that said I find when I go back to my shed to wash the car the following week the mits are bone dry and very stiff. Perhaps thats whats killing them?

Anyway any suggestions on a new mitt or sponge for a freshly detailed car?

Cheers


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

The new Gtechniq microfibre one is great, love mine


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Microfibre Madness Mitt.

I've got both the Gtechniq one and the Madness mitt, I prefer the madness mitt, however I think it's down to the colour, as they are just about identical.


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

http://www.paragonmicrofibre.com/automotive-accessories/microfibre-shampoo-mitt


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Morph78 said:


> http://www.paragonmicrofibre.com/automotive-accessories/microfibre-shampoo-mitt


Great price, thanks for sharing.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm going to try the Dooka pad this time, they come highly recommend on here. 

Gonz


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

great gonzo said:


> I'm going to try the Dooka pad this time, they come highly recommend on here.
> 
> Gonz


Good choice


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

Agreed with gonzo mate, I used to use a microfibre incredimitt, but after using the dooka have stayed with it, very impressed holds loads of water and glides so smooth  .


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Doooooooookkkaaaaaaaaaa:thumb:


----------



## ShaunButton (Mar 23, 2012)

Car pro mitt is brilliant, had mine around 5months and no signs of failing yet


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

great gonzo said:


> I'm going to try the Dooka pad this time, they come highly recommend on here.
> 
> Gonz


Just got a red set gonz and they look wicked, hopefully giving them a run out this weekend :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Pittsy said:


> Just got a red set gonz and they look wicked, hopefully giving them a run out this weekend :thumb:


With the new snow foam I hope!!

Gonz.


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

Wookie Fist for me! (Dodo Juice - Supernatural Wash Mitt)


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

I didn't like the feel of the MFM ones felt to ruff for my liking I wanted a really soft one so got the Meguiars ones & really pleased with them


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

I didn't know they did them in flavours, unless "sheep" is considered as a flavour?


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

great gonzo said:


> With the new snow foam I hope!!
> 
> Gonz.


Oh yes, cheers buddy... 
Off to the post office 1st thing :thumb:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

It's always Dooka Pad.

My Mrs is a CarPro Mitt fan.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

I've had my carpro mitt for over a year now and it's as good now as it was when I first got it. I've also got a dooka pad which is brilliant as well. Both glide well and hold plenty of water


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Trollop said:


> Use to visit DW frequently back in 2007 so I've out of the game for a while.
> 
> Since then I've gone through numerous expensive mitts like Dodo Supernatural etc. but I've never been entirely happy with any of them.
> 
> ...


As long as you leave them to dry with something like a small coke bottle and the dry out, that's fine... if they kept wet then they rot.

I was looking for a new mitt recently and went for another wookie.... Ive got two brand new ones now lol


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

^At least you can actually use one now and still keep one "for best" :lol:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Dal3D said:


> ^At least you can actually use one now and still keep one "for best" :lol:


pmsl ive decided having one brand new spare isn't enough so I'm using a sponge from the pound shop instead.....


----------



## bigpapaburgundy (Jul 9, 2013)

Trollop said:


> They all seem to fall to bits within a relatively short amount of time, that said I find when I go back to my shed to wash the car the following week the mits are bone dry and very stiff. Perhaps thats whats killing them?


Slightly off topic of which new one for you to get, but many natural wash mitts (sheepskin, wool, lambswool etc) need to be used frequently or they will die  If left wet they will rot and fall apart. If not used, dry out and again can fall apart. It can be like having a pet sometimes :lol:


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Microfiber Madness mitt, my best mitt ever  Love it!


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm interested in getting a dooka but I'm worried it's going to be high maintenance. 

Currently use a gyeon woolie which is a long hair merino mitt and it's a pain to maintain, tangles up after every wash and requires brushing which I want to get away from as much a possible 

How does the dooka compare maintenance wise?


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

steve_07 said:


> I'm interested in getting a dooka but I'm worried it's going to be high maintenance.
> 
> Currently use a gyeon woolie which is a long hair merino mitt and it's a pain to maintain, tangles up after every wash and requires brushing which I want to get away from as much a possible
> 
> How does the dooka compare maintenance wise?


are all high end wash mitts high maintenance? all I'm using a kent 2-in1 noodle mitt untill i decide on a better on to get. are you supposed to chuck your mitts in the wash after every wash? or just rinse them off before and after each use?


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

steve_07 said:


> I'm interested in getting a dooka but I'm worried it's going to be high maintenance.
> 
> Currently use a gyeon woolie which is a long hair merino mitt and it's a pain to maintain, tangles up after every wash and requires brushing which I want to get away from as much a possible
> 
> How does the dooka compare maintenance wise?


Mine goes in a 20deg wash with non bio liquid then line dry.... 
I must admit i do give it a little brush but it still looks brand new:thumb:


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Pittsy said:


> Mine goes in a 20deg wash with non bio liquid then line dry....
> I must admit i do give it a little brush but it still looks brand new:thumb:


Just out of interest what sort of brush do you use? It might be my brush that's killing them


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I have a both the Microfiber Madness Increditmitt and the CarPro merino wool wash mitt but tend to err on the side of the CarPro, especially in the summer :thumb:


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Another vote for the dooka


----------



## GolfEd (Oct 25, 2014)

Dooka pad best one out there at the moment.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

steve_07 said:


> Just out of interest what sort of brush do you use? It might be my brush that's killing them




One of these dude:thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=366057

Also check out the review for the Wowo mitt here, heard really good things:thumb:


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Pittsy said:


> One of these dude:thumb:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=366057
> 
> Also check out the review for the Wowo mitt here, heard really good things:thumb:


The pet hair brush I use isn't as fine as that. May have solved the problem I'm having.

Cheers pittsy


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Strange one this, I've actually had a customer say that he takes his wool mitt into the shower to blast it under the warm shower head too?!?!


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

WO-WO said:


> Strange one this, I've actually had a customer say that he takes his wool mitt into the shower to blast it under the warm shower head too?!?!


Once dried i always give it a quick brush, the family think i am mad:lol:
The dogs happy though because his brush is now in my shed so he gets away with it


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Kent mitts for me, just take care around badges and sharp edges. Cheap enough in places like Asda and b&q. I keep different colours for different cars and areas of the cars. I.e yellow for bmw main panels, orange mitt for wheels, blue for sills and run around car:thumb:

Forgot to mention that they last for ages, if dropped on the floor it's no big deal / expenseto replace and they clean up in the washing machine a treat.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I had the pleasure of a brand new mitt last night, replaced one that was 3 years old. Really soft, glided over the paintwork and have now decided to replace my mitts (I have separate mitts for each car) every year and drop them to wheel work.


£14 each.


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

RaceGlazer said:


> I had the pleasure of a brand new mitt last night, replaced one that was 3 years old. Really soft, glided over the paintwork and have now decided to replace my mitts (I have separate mitts for each car) every year and drop them to wheel work.
> 
> £14 each.


They look good for the money, large size too


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm also looking for a mitt (again) at the moment.

Currently using the Yeti's Fist, but it soaks up too much water for my liking, which means I have to spend ages squeezing water out every time I dunk it in my bucket, otherwise the bucket would be empty after a few dunks!

Also, it's very high maintenance - you're supposed to brush it, but brushing it isn't very easy - the pet brush I use just gets stuck in it and loads of fluff ends up pulling from the mitt every time I try to brush it, even if I'm being careful. Even then it takes ages and you'll still have matted bits left unless you spend hours fiddling with it.

I'm also not convinced that the long fibres are of any benefit. They're so long that as soon as you place the mitt on the car all the fibres are led down flat against the car, so debris isn't going to go up into the mitt, IMO.

As such, I'm looking for something with a shorter pile. The Incredimitt type things look good, but anything with microfibers seems to hold on to debris and it's often difficult to get all the dirt back off of them between dunks into the bucket.

The Raceglaze mitts look pretty good - shorter pile and not micro fibre.

I'm considering something like this or a synthetic version perhaps.

If it takes as much faffing as the Yeti's Fist then I don't think it's really worth it. A good detailing tool shouldn't make life more difficult.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've just started using the Dooka wash mitt. Incredibly soft and wished I'd bought one much much sooner.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

I would also recommend Dooka wash pad


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Need to try this dooka wash mitt. Where the best place to get one? Don't think I've seen one on the usual sites


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

http://dooka.co.uk/dooka-wash-pads


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Hmm, I prefer a mitt. Stops me from dropping it and allows me to not put too much pressure on it whilst moving it over the car. Do Dooka do a mitt? Or just the pad?


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Just the pad. It's quite expensive for a wash pad when you add postage costs.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Well worth it guys:thumb:


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

steve_07 said:


> Just the pad. It's quite expensive for a wash pad when you add postage costs.


You get what you pay for..and a lot more in this case! I'd recommend getting the large pad and wheel not kit if you was looking at purchasing one


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

http://dooka.co.uk/dooka-group-buys

Try this then:thumb:


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Good find!  :thumb:


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm just worried it's going to get in a tangled mess like my gyeon woolie. The wool is just too long


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

I have a medium that's a year old and a large which is around 9 months old. They're both in great condition and can upload a photo of the wool to show it isn't tangled when I'm next in the garage. Just a quick rinse out with cold water after use and left to air dry


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

It must be shorter than the gyeon which is definitely what I'm after, that thing is a pain. It leaves bits all over the car especially in tight angles, does my head it


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

If I remember I'll get a photo of them for you, I'll have older photos which I can upload from a month or two ago hopefully. Haven't tried a gyeon one before so couldn't compare them


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

May just get one anyway they are so highly rated on here


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

They look a bit like this:thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Dooka wash pads for me:thumb:


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

They do look awesome. Not as long as the gyeon which is a plus for me


----------



## andyedge (Aug 25, 2009)

Gotta be these for me...:thumb:

http://www.sheepskinshop.co.uk/product/lambswool-wash-polish-mitt-pack-of-2/

I bought 2 of these back in 2009 and the 2nd one has only just started to fall apart. I usually wash my car about every 2 weeks so they've seen plenty of use.

Afterwards I just put them in the washing machine with all my MFs and drying towels, using non-bio liquid and white vinegar at 40 degrees. Once washed I just give them a quick fluff-up by hand (oo-er), then hang them to dry with the inner cardboard ring from an old sellotape roll stuffed in the collar to help them dry out. Once dry, another quick fluff-up gets them ready to wash again.

The 2nd one was used regularly on my black car for 2 years up until I sold it a month ago. I couldn't notice any marks induced even in direct sunlight afterwards 

Although I notice that the price has almost doubled since 2009.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I have used cheap MF noodle mitts for years, but last year bought a (don't laugh) Halfords sheepskin mitt and I have to say that it hasn't worn out at all - doesn't smell or anything - and still pretty much looks like new.


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

The Halfords sheepskin wash mitt was the first wash mitt I bought a few months back. I've since bought a Wo-Wo wash mitt. The Wo-Wo wash mitt is a lot softer than the Halfords one. I now use the Halfords one for the lower part of the car. When I've finished washing the car I rinse them through with cold water and hang then out to dry. If they are still not dry (which is usually the case with the Wo-Wo mitt) I leave them in the airing cupboard.

I rate the Halfords one as it seems easier to handle than the Wo-Wo mitt plus it dries a lot quicker. Saying that, you can feel the quality between the two. I think I'll be buying another wash mitt (not decided which one yet) and relegate the Halfords mitt to the wheels.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Dooka wash mitt, best design and concept that is different on the market, feels smooth and manageable through all the curves and contours of the vehicle you can flex it on all panels, and is durable after 10 uses it still feels the same as day one.


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

MBRuss said:


> I'm also looking for a mitt (again) at the moment.
> 
> Currently using the Yeti's Fist, but it soaks up too much water for my liking, which means I have to spend ages squeezing water out every time I dunk it in my bucket, otherwise the bucket would be empty after a few dunks!
> 
> ...


I bought the Wookie initially and then moved onto the Yeti, I do agree with what you've said, it does take some looking after. It is a thirsty beast too isn't lol


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Finally purchased a dooka using the group buy on their website. Be interested to see what the black looks like. Not seen one on here 😁


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm sure you'll be impressed. Look after it well by rinsing it with cold water after use and leave it to dry naturally (not in an airing cupboard/tumble dry) and It will last


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

andyedge said:


> Gotta be these for me...:thumb:
> 
> http://www.sheepskinshop.co.uk/product/lambswool-wash-polish-mitt-pack-of-2/
> 
> ...


I was going to link to the Sheepskin Shop too... I've used mine for years with no issues of falling apart / rotting etc.

I usually just make sure to rinse it out with fresh water so there's no soap left, then "flick" all of the water out, doing that actually separates all the fibres as well in the process, then I hang it over the side of my bucket and back in the garage.

I do find, that depending on how frequently I wash the car, it might have dried out, sometimes it's still slightly damp, but this hasn't affected it at all. If it's dried out I just leave it in the rinse bucket whilst I'm filling it with water and it goes soft again.

I've had mine since about 2009 as well!


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

matt-rudd said:


> I'm sure you'll be impressed. Look after it well by rinsing it with cold water after use and leave it to dry naturally (not in an airing cupboard/tumble dry) and It will last


Out of interest do you brush your mitt?


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

steve_07 said:


> Out of interest do you brush your mitt?


Any decent wool mitt will take a light brushing, but if you rinse it, shake it and let it dry naturally you'll be sorted.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

As above, I use my fingers as a comb type of thing too once ive given it a light shake just to fluff it up


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

That's music to my ears Matt. Me and brushing mitts don't seem to get on 😂


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

matt-rudd said:


> I'm sure you'll be impressed. Look after it well by rinsing it with cold water after use and leave it to dry naturally (not in an airing cupboard/tumble dry) and It will last


Which colour mitt do you have? Would you recommend it over over mitts you've used?


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

steve_07 said:


> Finally purchased a dooka using the group buy on their website. Be interested to see what the black looks like. Not seen one on here 😁


I'm probably gunna bite the bullet and buy one using the group buy also, is the red definitely not available? I'd prefer the red but would settle for the black if it's cheaper


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

I have a dark red large one, red large one and a red medium one. Along with a green wheel pad dooka and a black wheel mitt all dooka..I've only ever tried a dodo juice lambswool mitt which I didn't like as I don't like a mitt as my hands get wet (as daft as it sounds) it irritates me that my hands stuck inside of it and with the pad you can flip them over. The downside with a pad is that it could fall on the floor? With the dooka is glides over the paintwork but if you hands slip off it sticks to the paintwork.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

A couple of photos, excuse the quality as they're taken from my Instagram. I can get photos of them when I'm back at home if required


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

lemansblue92 said:


> I'm probably gunna bite the bullet and buy one using the group buy also, is the red definitely not available? I'd prefer the red but would settle for the black if it's cheaper


They group buys says it's for a black pad so I'm not sure if you can change colour. For me I'm not too bothered about colour as long as the quality is there


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I love my red one:thumb:


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

I ordered a red one on Friday night. I sent an email to Dooka asking what colours they had left, there was only 4 large ones left in stock. *Rob Inglis* came back to me with what colours they had left and of course they didn't have a red one. Rob said he'd have a look for me and get back to me. A short while later he'd found one! Now this was 7:40pm on a Friday. My pad was despatched yesterday so I'm looking forward to using it the weekend, weather dependent of course.

A big thank you to Rob for going that extra mile.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Robs a top guy with the real deal

Many may copy but not a single brand comes close to the quality they're trying to imitate


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Wot Kimo said^^^^:thumb:

I have yet to try one that comes close


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

matt-rudd said:


> A couple of photos, excuse the quality as they're taken from my Instagram. I can get photos of them when I'm back at home if required


Love the key rings, nice gesture.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

They have come in handy a few times for me!


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Can't wait to use it at the weekend


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

That was fast! :thumb:


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

matt-rudd said:


> That was fast! :thumb:


Ordered very late Monday night, cracking delivery


----------



## ShaunButton (Mar 23, 2012)

Ordered my dooka wash pad to see what the fuss is about


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

__
https://flic.kr/p/xRED5D
Mine arrived today.


----------



## PieBoy1994 (Jun 22, 2014)

Adams washpad rules all


----------

